# Zack 'King' Khan - UKBFF Welsh Pics



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

All photos taken by *Giles Thomas * 

*
*http://www.uk-muscle.com



*
*









*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

BOOOOOOOOOOM!

He looks huge. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

MASSSSIVE!


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

At last it looks like Zack is starting to show his true potential . . . cant wait for the finals now !!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mummy I'm scared


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Absolutely huge, but still lacks the detail he needs to do damage.


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol i reckon he could easily hold his own if he was out there on the olympia stage.. Massive boy, alittle smooth on his legs tho.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Best front double biceps shot I've ever seen. Insane!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Absolutely huge, but still lacks the detail he needs to do damage.


he is 5 weeks out from the finals and IMO exactly where he needs to be, he would have to hold onto a shredded condition for 5 weeks otherwise.

he's done well and i'm majorly impressed


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> All photos taken by *Giles Thomas *
> 
> *
> *http://www.uk-muscle.com
> ...


Zack's looking a bit like V these days


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone who wins the show 5 weeks out of what his condition is meant to be has got to be bloody good!


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Am really happy with the smile its better then last year lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

monster!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Absolute monster :thumb:


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

good pics


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

What a beast! Looking forward to seeing what he looks like in a few weeks!!

Did I read on here someone saying he was 21stone there? Any guesses on his BF% in these pics?


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

The man is a beast! As far as shere size in the upper body goes he is in a league of his own. However if he came onto the nationals final in that condition he probably would not be the one walking away with the coveted pro card. His legs really seemed to be lacking the detail. However he still has a while and I would love to see what he brings to the stage this year.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

WOW! If he comes tighter with those legs ripped it has to be his, if he doesn't, for ****s sake give hime the card anyway, we need some brit beef over there!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

looks great, best conditioning I've seen him with, if he can nail his conditioning in 5 weeks time I'd be surprised if he doesn't win


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

I was at the show, Best ive seen you Zack, the pro card will definatly be yours if you stick at it.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

well done bro, like i said to you at fibo prove all those none beleavers wrong my friend ,see u at nottingham , dig deep bro this could be the year for king kong kahn lol . peace

chem


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

gotta be a bit controversial here - theres alot he has to change for the finals in my opinion... stand him next to daz ball and daz's condition would blow him away, and daz, stu and alvin arent lacking in size either!... he doesnt look massively different from last few years in those pics to me... but i do think he will do in 5 weeks! im also guessing he looked better in real life than those photos too! exciting stuff!

lets hope they all nail it and its a proper battle for the class! then one of them will have to take on shaun t for the pro card


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

leeb said:


> gotta be a bit controversial here - theres alot he has to change for the finals in my opinion... stand him next to daz ball and daz's condition would blow him away, and daz, stu and alvin arent lacking in size either!... he doesnt look massively different from last few years in those pics to me... but i do think he will do in 5 weeks! im also guessing he looked better in real life than those photos too! exciting stuff!
> 
> lets hope they all nail it and its a proper battle for the class! then one of them will have to take on shaun t for the pro card


Agreed! no one can predict the winner especially from pictures and theres also the fact people are saying pro cards in the bag and things,people are forgetting that the past two years the judges have given the pro card to the smaller more eye pleasing look,its all gone quiet about shaun joseph taviernier sorry if i miss spelt it,seems that people have forgotten about him,

im looking forward to the end result as its going to be impressive!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

His upper body especially is huge... Really fcuking massive!!

I would say if he could tighten up, maybe 10-15lb more he will be spot on. I guess the plan was for him to be a few weeks out condition wise for this qualifier?

Someone stated he was 127kg which is 20 stones


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

leeb said:


> gotta be a bit controversial here - theres alot he has to change for the finals in my opinion... stand him next to daz ball and daz's condition would blow him away, and daz, stu and alvin arent lacking in size either!... he doesnt look massively different from last few years in those pics to me... but i do think he will do in 5 weeks! im also guessing he looked better in real life than those photos too! exciting stuff!
> 
> lets hope they all nail it and its a proper battle for the class! then one of them will have to take on shaun t for the pro card


Kinda agree here tbh, he looks huge for sure but his condition wouldn't even get him a call out in the pro's and his legs need alot of work..

The finals will be interesting if he can come hard and dry but i still don't think he will.. The only one that will be dry&hard 100% is Darren Ball. He knows what went wrong last year so won't make that mistake again, will be tough to beat I think


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

He is looking awesome but (and this goes for all bbers who compete) the shiny look imho detracts from the cuts and lines and separation... I read a piece on tanning and oiling and the drier or "matt" look made a huge difference in the chaps physique... to me it looked alot better and I could see the physique better with much more clarity than the oily shiny look...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think the glare washes out some of his condition but i think he looks the best he ever has, a lot thicker muscled


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i think he has timed his conditioning for the british finals, he has 5 weeks until then and probably didnt want to come in early and hold onto the conditioning so took the gamble by coming in at the welsh soft.

paid off, and now he is still bang on track for the finals without having to struggle with keeping the conditioning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

TBH I think he cant win with some people, if he would have been shredded people would have said he had peaked to soon, and although this was his best showing to date he is still getting slight negativity!! No win situation for him really. For 5 weeks out, he went and did what he had to, simply qualify.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Peaking too soon is bollocks imo, there is always more fat to come off! if he had 'peaked' for the welsh he could have had a chilled week and then come back on a slow diet for the rest of the diet up to the brits...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How much more fat in lbs would people say he needs to shift?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

must be nice to know you can come in 10-15lbs out of condition and still not just qualify but take your class too!!

as said - he did all he needed to do... im sure if he came in absolutely bang on at the welsh then was 2% worse at the finals hed have been slated for that too! its tough at the top and consistency is a massive part of bodybuilding success especially at the pro level!

i agree with DB, peaking too early/late is more a case of hours and days than weeks and months.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Even though some people critisize his detail/definition. Theres no denieing that Zack is a monster, he will go far and has massive potential, crazy size.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

He is a beast. I hope he nails it bang on this year. Somebody mentioned Shaun T, earlier who I saw 3 weeks ago and if he nails it to, then i for one would not want to be a judge. Also there are many other quality physiques will turn up and for sure be in amoungst it!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

He'll lose another 15 to 20lbs, probably the latter to be really conditioned. Speaking to Neil, he is happy where he is at and I trust Neil 100%.

The only if or but comes when Neil goes away to the Olympia for 2 weeks next week. I guess he'll be in constant touch with Zack giving him daily weight targets to hit. After that Neil will have him for the final 2 weeks, so if he gets through the next 2 weeks he'll be home and dry.

Zack did impress me and I told him so. However, there are still other super heavies that can upset the applecart and as one judge told me on sunday, 'People seem to be forgetting about a certain Shaun Tavernier!'...

....Very true indeed.

It will certainly be a very interesting finals. My job is to get all my athletes in the best possible condition so they all stick out to the judges. It happened on sunday with John Griffiths and it will happen again with all my guys on the 17th/18th October.

This is far from over guys, far from over.....

J


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

My gym partner was up in Wales staying at Jordons place. He never knew about Zack untill he walked into Jordons house before the comp.

He says we was basically blown away and that he has never seen someone so big in his life!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

does anyone think is legs are lacking or is it just that his weight is not allowing full definition?+ question, how many British guys are competing in this years Olympia, in all weight divisions???


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the reason everyone focuses more on Zack is because he can do something in the bigger game if he gets there.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Khan v Ball FTW


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Khan v Ball FTW


stuart core,last years winner alvin small? and thats jsut in the heavys

haroldus?

shaun taviernier?

theres guys out there that arent getting mentioned that are a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Anyone got some decent pics of the others guy at hand to post here to compare to Zack?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Serge Camarou was looking ridiculous a few weeks ago but he's kept covered up since then.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Willie said:


> Serge Camarou was looking ridiculous a few weeks ago but he's kept covered up since then.


First big person I have seen. Looked incredible!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome physique. He's probably the biggest guy i've seen up close, so it'll be interesting to see how he compares to the bigger big guys. I think someone said he hasn't qualified yet but that was only hearsay.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

two words ****ing awsome!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

what a big dude!!!!

reminds me of nasser el sonbaty


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

What a beast!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll certainly be rooting for him. Best of luck to everyone else in the class too, but I'm just a huge Zack fan. Would love him to take it, but only if he's deserving obviously. There's a lot to contend with, but if he can bring the best Zack Khan he possibly can then I think he's got as good a chance as any.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Absolutely huge, but still lacks the detail he needs to do damage.


i agree it's all in the detail:cool:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by B|GJOE

Absolutely huge, but still lacks the detail he needs to do damage

He did the damage and won the whole show!!


----------



## littlemick (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking at the separation on the side of his thighs and the outer edge of his glutes id say hes holding more water on his lower body than upper as opposed to just fat legs.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

for all those slating zacs condition in this thread, get a life... he is 5 weeks out,doesnt need to be in top nick, and still looks pretty decent...

steve


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

well said steve , lets see some pics of you guys slating him

chem


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

well said steve , lets see some pics of you guys slating him

chem


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumbup1:



stevie flynn said:


> for all those slating zacs condition in this thread, get a life... he is 5 weeks out,doesnt need to be in top nick, and still looks pretty decent...
> 
> steve


 :thumbup1:5 weeks out , there will be detail comin thru alright there spot on stevie good positive comment:thumb:


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

He's working with one of the best so im sure he'll nail it mid-Oct. Best of luck to him.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

With 5 weeks to go I'm sure if he listens to the top advise he will come in the best he ever has. I think if he can nail his condition finally for the finals he will be very hard to beat in the super heavies.. But as mentioned before.. Don't forget about Shaun T.. He is something else.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

chem said:


> well said steve , lets see some pics of you guys slating him
> 
> chem


Please explain what you mean, you want pictures of people while they are slating him?????


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Don't forget about Shaun T.. He is something else.


That's the truth! I saw him in person for the first time in June. I think God has put him together for bodybuilding purposes. Incredible!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Got to say, that is one set of guns on Zack on the double bicep pose, you don't find arms like that very often in the amateur ranks!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

stevie flynn said:


> for all those slating zacs condition in this thread, get a life... he is 5 weeks out,doesnt need to be in top nick, and still looks pretty decent...
> 
> steve


agreed :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by stevie flynn

for all those slating zacs condition in this thread, get a life... he is 5 weeks out,doesnt need to be in top nick, and still looks pretty decent

WELL SAID!! Maybe if zack posted on here, people may not be so quick to slate him!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree conditioning should not really be an issue but i asked a question about his ballance, now i don't know if I am looking at his legs and saying they don't seem to match his upper body, but this is also a critisism of eddie ebu (spelling sorry) and there have been Olympia winners that have taken on the general view and come back stronger, and why would it matter if Zac Khan posted on here or not, you get on the stage and have to take what comes, I for one think he has a fantastic physique, but that doesn't mean its the finished product, well I hope not because it seems along time since Dorian Yates...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> Originally Posted by stevie flynn
> 
> for all those slating zacs condition in this thread, get a life... he is 5 weeks out,doesnt need to be in top nick, and still looks pretty decent
> 
> WELL SAID!! Maybe if zack posted on here, people may not be so quick to slate him!


Yeah absolutely know what you mean. People are hesitant to comment negatively on Stuart Core and Daz Ball because they keep journals on here.

Regardless, they're all massive, all train their ****s off and all of them deserve tons of respect for the level they're at. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone know what the scar is from on his back??

Seen in 5th pic (rear bouble bi)


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, how did zack compare to stu who i belive was guest posing? I wasnt there but i belive they are both are 5wks from notts??


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

kingprop said:


> He's working with one of the best so im sure he'll nail it mid-Oct. Best of luck to him.


going to be one hell of a super heavy weight class at the brits.... zack.alvin.stu and daz... cant wait...

:thumbup1:

steve


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

leeb said:


> gotta be a bit controversial here - theres alot he has to change for the finals in my opinion... stand him next to daz ball and daz's condition would blow him away, and daz, stu and alvin arent lacking in size either!... he doesnt look massively different from last few years in those pics to me... but i do think he will do in 5 weeks! im also guessing he looked better in real life than those photos too! exciting stuff!
> 
> lets hope they all nail it and its a proper battle for the class! then one of them will have to take on shaun t for the pro card


beat me to it DAZ BALL.I AINT A FAN OF THAT TYPE OF PHYSIQUE BUT PICS IVE SEEN OF THIS DUDE WELL AWESOME IS AN UNDERSTATEMENT AND BIG


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

PS NOT SLATING COMPARING PLUS ITS ALL ON THE DAY.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

where can we get tickets ?


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

lord have mercy that is going to be a stage full of muscle when those boys roll on!!!! dont rule out shaun t for overall!!!! without sounding camp that is one hell of a body!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

I cant see how people are slating his condition, he looks good, yeah fair enough his legs look smooth but hes 5 weeks to nail it.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

did any of you lot go to the show? i was sitting in the 3rd row. and when he walked on stage it was absolute mind blowing. ive never seen a guy this big before. apparently he was 20 stone 5 on stage. and when he did a rear lat spread it was like garage doors opening. explosive


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

no what i ment is let the daft ****s who are saying this and that about him put pics up here of them selfs so we can see how good they are , is that clear enough for you ,and if my reply is to blunt excuse me but thats how we talk up north lol, hard and straight to the point .


----------



## trs1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Everyone is different mate. Just because Zac does'nt post on here shouldn't make any difference to whether he has positive or negative comments. That's just the way he is.


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Zack is probably the biggest bodybuilder in Europe right now, and with his size holding condition is a very delicate operation.......Guys he is aiming to peak for a show which is now just over 4 weeks away, I was at the welsh show last weekend and Zack looked like a guy that was right where he should be at 5 weeks out.....if he had come in any sharper I would have been worried!!!!......I think this year he could well come in spot on at the british for the first time...and if thats the case...its good night vienna for anyone who happens to be on stage at the same time. Apparently Alvin is looking hge and amazing right now...and Daz is in condition already....can they both hold it??


----------



## littlemick (Sep 8, 2009)

My comment was meant to be positive, he seems very lean just holding a bit of water. I saw zack clearly at the 09 British champs and was astounded and i did see Dorian a number of times when he was Mr Olympia.


----------



## afkhan (Jul 1, 2009)

I believe zack is exactly where he should be at over 4 weeks out,as you are aware if neill hill says he is exactly where he should be then who are we to differ,neill knows what he is talking about and is blunt as you get.Because zack being the biggest draw in british bodybuilding he will get more scrutiny then anyone which is expected,zack at the welsh looked good 5 weeks out and was alot sharper then stuart core who is also at the same stage but i think come mid october zack,stu,daz and alvin will bring the A game and winner will be the one who has a combination of size,shape and condition not one or the other.Good luck to all of them.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cant understand anybody wanting to knock Zack....i remember one year Zack did mansfield in 04....then out of nowhere he just exploded..well impressed with this guy.

If Zack nails the condition we are all hoping for its curtains imo.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

He needs a coach for smiling


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

chem said:


> no what i ment is let the daft ****s who are saying this and that about him put pics up here of them selfs so we can see how good they are , is that clear enough for you ,and if my reply is to blunt excuse me but thats how we talk up north lol, hard and straight to the point .


what!!?? you judge people against their peers. what a ridiculous gesture..


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

i hope Zack gets his pro card. im fed up of little guys winning on condition. I havent seen any brit BB's do any damage in the states the last few years, i doubt sean TV wouldnt amount to much over there either..


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

e8_pack said:


> i hope Zack gets his pro card. im fed up of little guys winning on condition. I havent seen any brit BB's do any damage in the states the last few years, i doubt sean TV wouldnt amount to much over there either..


No idea where you've been the last few years. Flex Lewis has been making waves in the 202, the exact same thing Shaun.T will be doing in a few years!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

e8_pack said:


> i hope Zack gets his pro card. im fed up of little guys winning on condition. I havent seen any brit BB's do any damage in the states the last few years, i doubt sean TV wouldnt amount to much over there either..


sorry mate this is wrong, Flex Lewis has won a Pro show and placed 3rd in the 202 Olympia, John Hodgson and Lee Powel have both placed high and qualified for the Mr O this year....

If Zack wins and i hope he does this does not mean he will be an instant success on the Pro Stage as we are all aware Zack's condition has been an issue for some time if/when he becomes a pro not only will he have to repeat his condition but better it......but then he could be beaten by smaller more conditioned guys like Dextor or Heath so guess you would be fed up with that as well.....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate this is wrong, Flex Lewis has won a Pro show and placed 3rd in the 202 Olympia, John Hodgson and Lee Powel have both placed high and qualified for the Mr O this year....
> 
> If Zack wins and i hope he does this does not mean he will be an instant success on the Pro Stage as we are all aware Zack's condition has been an issue for some time if/when he becomes a pro not only will he have to repeat his condition but better it*......but then he could be beaten by smaller more conditioned guys like Dextor or Heath so guess you would be fed up with that as well.....*


 :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

If this is the same Zack Khan that was something like UK number 4 in 2002, I went to university with him.

I remember walking past him one day and thinking.... "fat bas..... hang on.... why are his forearms like triangles?"


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate this is wrong, Flex Lewis has won a Pro show and placed 3rd in the 202 Olympia, John Hodgson and Lee Powel have both placed high and qualified for the Mr O this year....
> 
> If Zack wins and i hope he does this does not mean he will be an instant success on the Pro Stage as we are all aware Zack's condition has been an issue for some time if/when he becomes a pro not only will he have to repeat his condition but better it......but then he could be beaten by smaller more conditioned guys like Dextor or Heath so guess you would be fed up with that as well.....


202 class

Womens football

rugby world cup

commonwealth games

Womens tennis

Featherweight boxing

Mr Olympia

Football world cup

Ashes

Olympics

Mens tennis

Heavyweight boxing

They are all worthy titles and great, (brilliant in fact) achievements - but which ones do you really care about?


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

e8_pack said:


> 202 class
> 
> Womens football
> 
> ...


Well I don't care about heavyweight boxing at the moment, and DEFINITELY HAVE NOT AND NEVER WILL care about the Ashes but am interested in the Commonwealth games, featherweight boxing and the 202 class........so what is your point?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I love it when people are deliberately obstinate. Not.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Crazy size.

The British is going to be very very interesting.

GHS


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Well muscular development mag reckon there's been more interest in the 202 by their readers than the open show!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

unit, you know full well what the point is.

4.1m people watched the wimbledon womens final

11.1m people watched the mens final

Im pleased that we have some great 202 competitors, but to be honest i don't care all that much - there's nothing obstinate about fact.

here's the olympia qualifying list:

http://www.ifbbpro.com/2009-olympia-qualifiers/

go to the bottom of the page - under the Mr/Ms/Figure/Fitness there's a small section at the bottom - doesnt even have a heading - yes, 202 class..


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Why is Flex listed as being from the USA on that list??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

e8_pack said:


> 202 class
> 
> Womens football
> 
> ...


to be honest i care about the show that has the UK guys in it......simple really

i will never be good enough to be in either class so for me anyone who stands on the Olympia stage is worth supporting obvouisly you don't


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

e8_pack said:


> unit, you know full well what the point is.
> 
> 4.1m people watched the wimbledon womens final
> 
> ...


well I love rugby but hate cricket - that's my individual viewpoint at this moment in time. So your minority categories don't really add up to me, some are different sports and some are gender categories and some are not global competitions.

Just because you don't care about the smaller weight class means we have to accept you ignoring PScarbs other comments about British BBs? How long has the 202 class been going - and judging by what Gumball said about MD it the smaller guys are generating interest

Anyway - this is going off topic, Zack looks awesome


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> to be honest i care about the show that has the UK guys in it......simple really
> 
> i will never be good enough to be in either class so for me anyone who stands on the Olympia stage is worth supporting obvouisly you don't


a good point.

yes, i would also like to see the UK guy win and i saw flex win the '07 british and felt he was worthy. but i was more interested in the heavyweights - thats where it was exciting.

watch what happens when a british guy is gunning for the O. you wont be following 202 then even if we have 3-4 brits in that lineup!

i hope flex moves up and we have a brit lee priest. he as time on his side.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

Unit_69 said:


> well I love rugby but hate cricket - that's my individual viewpoint at this moment in time. So your minority categories don't really add up to me, some are different sports and some are gender categories and some are not global competitions.
> 
> Just because you don't care about the smaller weight class means we have to accept you ignoring PScarbs other comments about British BBs? How long has the 202 class been going - and judging by what Gumball said about MD it the smaller guys are generating interest
> 
> Anyway - this is going off topic, Zack looks awesome


yes - minority category - couldn't put it better.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

e8_pack said:


> *yes - minority category - couldn't put it better*.


Yep - *you couldn'*t - couldn't put it better myself. Not everyone will agree they are minority categories is the point I was making. I went to the BNBF Scottish heats a few months back, watched the novice class with as much interest as I did the Mr classes as I knew folk in both. As PSCarb says I watch the UK folk with interest. If we had a top guy in heavy class and a top guy in 202 I would watch them both with the same interest

off topic - Zack looks awesome, can't wait to see pics from the British show


----------



## killermike (Sep 14, 2009)

Zacks looks great, jus gotta tighten the waist up by losing the little water hes holding, and get his legs looking fuller, should acheive this by again losing the little water in his legs, but thats easily attainable as theres still a few weeks til the british, if he does that and loses no mass, hes gona look fantastic, also hope hes been working on his posing routine, needs to be abit more graceful. Hopefully this is his year, Lord know hes waited long enough, get the overall and youre outta here, Hope you win bro.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

e8_pack said:


> a good point.
> 
> yes, i would also like to see the UK guy win and i saw flex win the '07 british and felt he was worthy. but i was more interested in the heavyweights - thats where it was exciting.
> 
> ...


if this is what you think then you certainly do not know me....i am more interested in seeing how well the UK guys do than watching guys i do not know compete given the choice the 202's win every time mate.....


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate this is wrong, Flex Lewis has won a Pro show and placed 3rd in the 202 Olympia, John Hodgson and Lee Powel have both placed high and qualified for the Mr O this year....
> 
> If Zack wins and i hope he does this does not mean he will be an instant success on the Pro Stage as we are all aware Zack's condition has been an issue for some time if/when he becomes a pro not only will he have to repeat his condition but better it......but then he could be beaten by smaller more conditioned guys like Dextor or Heath so guess you would be fed up with that as well.....


Sorry bro can someone tell me what the 202 category is?? :confused1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Usual Suspect said:


> Sorry bro can someone tell me what the 202 category is?? :confused1:


There's a new sub category for IFBB Pro competitions, effectively dividing the Pro shows in half - those under 202 pounds (14 stone 6 pounds, a bit more than the 90kg class in UKBFF comps) and those over.


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay nice one mate!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

It's a great idea in my view - a shame it wasn't implemented sooner. Would have been fun watching Lee Labrada and Shawn Ray (think he was a bit heavier than 202, though) battling it out for the 202 Mr. O!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

defdaz said:


> There's a new sub category for IFBB Pro competitions, effectively dividing the Pro shows in half - those under 202 pounds (14 stone 6 pounds, a bit more than the 90kg class in UKBFF comps) and those over.


My fear (and prob many others) is that it means many of the sports bodybuilders will be maintaining their weight to stay in this class. This will make the dexters and the priests a memory, it will also means we wont see the UK 202 bodybuilders develop size to take on these bigger men - i hope this wont be the case.

Why do we have this class? If bodybuilding is judged on shape, proportion, symmetry, condition etc etc.. what difference does weight make?

Fact is the little guys are losing out to the big guys so basically 202 gives a chance for the little guys to win something. So in essence this is a lesser category, might call it division 1 as opposed to premiership.

Now, if you see my point. The last few bodybuilders to gain pro-status from the UK are all in the 202 class. I would like to see a bodybuilder from the Uk competing for the O. Zack is one of those guys that can do it.

I will follow 202, as i said i support these UK bodybuilders, they are talented individuals. Just as Leicester City are a first division team - i still like to see them win!!! so dont get upset with what 202 is and how it came about.

Now, what we have is a slight disconnect. We give out pro cards to one person who then competes in one of two areas - if this is the case why dont we give pro-cards to a heavy that deserves it? Darren ball was beaten by Lewis but by how much? could daz take his size to the olympia stage? or i this a conspiracy to keep the UK amateurs more competitive!!

either way, as i said i hope we see someone of zacks size win a pro-card, if Shaun TV gets one. great, but there will still be some emptiness to it.

bodybuilding is about size, thats the number 1 facto! u need size to condition. lets be real (que all the condition supporters!)

I remember seeing the english grand prix in 95, dorian took it but hell, paul dillet blew me away - i still remember him walking on stage - i dont recall much about the others. even '07 british, i remember lewis, but daz blew me away then too!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

e8_pack said:


> basically it gives a chance for the little guys to win something.


Lee Priest,stands 5'4'',has 20''+ arms is lb for lb one of the largest bodybuilders around as Ron Coleman once said,barely competes at 200lbs,and you reckon he is 'little' ?

have you ever heard of such a thing as proportion mate? would love to see yourself stand amongst the 'little' guys......

And wtf is the point in argueing that the 202 class is the minority,bodybuilding is a fkn minority sport full stop!! why we have people within the sport displaying such ignorance and disrespect the way you are doing i'll never know.....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

e8_pack said:


> i hope Zack gets his pro card. im fed up of little guys winning on condition. I havent seen any brit BB's do any damage in the states the last few years, i doubt sean TV wouldnt amount to much over there either..


Flex winning 2 pro titles and a 3rd place at the showdown last year?no thats not doing any damage eh,John and Lee qualifying for the showdown virtue of good placings at recent pro shows,nah thats nothing either eh.....startling amount of disrespect and ignorance you have mate.



e8_pack said:


> 202 class
> 
> Womens football
> 
> ...


none of them apart from the bodybuilding,i have no interest in other sports other than rallying,incidentally regardless of the level of competition and class of car,odd that isnt it? 



e8_pack said:


> a good point.
> 
> yes, i would also like to see the UK guy win and i saw flex win the '07 british and felt he was worthy. but i was more interested in the heavyweights - thats where it was exciting.
> 
> ...


what utter tripe mate,fantastic amount of self opinionated sh1t your posting up.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

defdaz said:


> It's a great idea in my view - a shame it wasn't implemented sooner. Would have been fun watching Lee Labrada and Shawn Ray (think he was a bit heavier than 202, though) battling it out for the 202 Mr. O!


eh?

they did, '89, '90, 91, '92, '93, '94.

what more do you want?!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

e8_pack said:


> eh?
> 
> they did, '89, '90, 91, '92, '93, '94.
> 
> what more do you want?!!


read the post again mate,he said battling it out for the *202 olympia* which didnt exist back then........


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

I am very interested in seeing Zack up close. For me Daz is looking fantastic so he has alot to live up to. I`m really looking forwad to the nationals now. I can certainly see Zach placing, but 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

If you look at the Overall presentation photo from the O last year, you've got Iris, Dave Henry and Dexter side by side.

I much prefer Dave Henry's physique compared to Dexter's and thats being stood next one of the most aesthetic physiques outside of the the 202 in Dexter.

You keep talking about size blah blah blah..... The O didn't start off with size, take Larry scott and Frank Zane for example, size and freakishness is something that has come about as the years have passed, who's to say that it can't move back to the way it was?

I was only saying the other day to a guy I work with, Im more excited to see the outcome of the 202 than the Main event itself and thats not just because Im British!

Good luck to John, Lee and Flex


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

fxleisure said:


> If you look at the Overall presentation photo from the O last year, you've got Iris, Dave Henry and Dexter side by side.
> 
> I much prefer Dave Henry's physique compared to Dexter's and thats being stood next one of the most aesthetic physiques outside of the the 202 in Dexter.
> 
> ...


well said - totally agree :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

For all you boys saying you want to see a brit compete with the heavys. Start eating some major food and make an effort to do it yourself if you feel so badly about it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

weeman said:


> read the post again mate,he said battling it out for the *202 olympia* which didnt exist back then........


Yep, and lets be honest, it didn't really matter how nice and balanced Lee or Shawn were, they were never going to be allowed to win the Mr. Olympia. With the 202 class the obsessive need for size has been removed for a fair proportion of pro's who can now concentrate on just looking amazing - just as Lee and John have shown. :thumb:


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> For all you boys saying you want to see a brit compete with the heavys. Start eating some major food and make an effort to do it yourself if you feel so badly about it.


yeh - im also disappointed with hamiltons performance in formula 1 so i might take that up too. Beckham isn't as good as he was so i might play for england aswell.

stop bringing up that moronic gesture. its a sport, they are judged by their peers and the supporters and it doesn't matter if that supporter is 10st or bedridden, wheelchair bound or a national competitor - you dont need to be big to have an opinion so suck it up!!!! jeees!!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

weeman said:


> Lee Priest,stands 5'4'',has 20''+ arms is lb for lb one of the largest bodybuilders around as Ron Coleman once said,barely competes at 200lbs,and you reckon he is 'little' ?
> 
> have you ever heard of such a thing as proportion mate? would love to see yourself stand amongst the 'little' guys......
> 
> And wtf is the point in argueing that the 202 class is the minority,bodybuilding is a fkn minority sport full stop!! why we have people within the sport displaying such ignorance and disrespect the way you are doing i'll never know.....


read my other posts. The 202 class will make the likes of Lee Priest a memory due to competitors his size maintaining a lower weight. i fully agree, Lee is a huge and amazing bodybuilder. Just like Dexter, proof that 202 is not needed. smaller guys now have their own competition that these guys are a step above despite their height.

and just like you so eloquently put it proportion is a component of bodybuilding worthy of consideration, of which i have heard of! so why is a 202 class needed if size is not an issue?

i am not asking your opinion on what you like most in the sports i listed, the rationale was a mere comparison of the the most coveted.

I trust you are more reasonable in person.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

e8_pack said:


> read my other posts. The 202 class will make the likes of Lee Priest a memory due to competitors his size maintaining a lower weight. i fully agree, Lee is a huge and amazing bodybuilder. Just like Dexter, proof that 202 is not needed. smaller guys now have their own competition that these guys are a step above despite their height.
> 
> and just like you so eloquently put it proportion is a component of bodybuilding worthy of consideration, of which i have heard of! so why is a 202 class needed if size is not an issue?
> 
> ...


the comparison of Lee and Dexter isnt really a relevant one now is it considering Dexter outweighs Lee on stage by almost 40lbs and nearly 4 inches in height.

At the end of the day not everyone is tall enough to be able to be put on a par with the top teir of pro's,that leaves you with a situation where you have uncountable amount of world class physiques simply getting overlooked due to that fact alone,you cant expect a man of 5'-5'5'' to be able to compete and hold their own in this day and age against men of 5'9''+holding 260lbs+ on their frames,but it doesnt mean they dont have a place in the sport nor should they be treated as the minority because of something like that either.

You mentioned the relevance of proportion,when the smaller guys try to play the size game to keep them noticed in the open classes they quite often ruin a beautiful physique,very few pull it off.Lee Priest being one of them obviously but most of the rest arent so fortunate,so what would you have them do?ruin their physique so that in your eyes they are 'big' enough to stand next to the mass monsters?

You've got a very narrow minded viewpoint and have been utterly disrespectful of the athletes you speak of when trying to put your point across,thats uncalled for,i'd love for a keyboard warrior such as yourself to be left with a room full of the guys your slating to explain how they are the minority and somehow not worthy......

Thankfully people like you ARE a minority in this sport.


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

weeman said:


> the comparison of Lee and Dexter isnt really a relevant one now is it considering Dexter outweighs Lee on stage by almost 40lbs and nearly 4 inches in height.
> 
> At the end of the day not everyone is tall enough to be able to be put on a par with the top teir of pro's,that leaves you with a situation where you have uncountable amount of world class physiques simply getting overlooked due to that fact alone,you cant expect a man of 5'-5'5'' to be able to compete and hold their own in this day and age against men of 5'9''+holding 260lbs+ on their frames,but it doesnt mean they dont have a place in the sport nor should they be treated as the minority because of something like that either.
> 
> ...


well said mate!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

e8_pack said:


> yeh - im also disappointed with hamiltons performance in formula 1 so i might take that up too. Beckham isn't as good as he was so i might play for england aswell.
> 
> stop bringing up that moronic gesture. its a sport, they are judged by their peers and the supporters and it doesn't matter if that supporter is 10st or bedridden, wheelchair bound or a national competitor - you dont need to be big to have an opinion so suck it up!!!! jeees!!


Not botherd about peoples opinions mate every1 has 1. its this patriotic stuff people keep saying and how important it is for us to have a heavyweight out there and not giving the under 202 guys the credit they deserve.

If you cant give the credit to the guys trying then try ureself is my opinion.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Shall we get this thread back on topic?


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

weeman said:


> the comparison of Lee and Dexter isnt really a relevant one now is it considering Dexter outweighs Lee on stage by almost 40lbs and nearly 4 inches in height.
> 
> At the end of the day not everyone is tall enough to be able to be put on a par with the top teir of pro's,that leaves you with a situation where you have uncountable amount of world class physiques simply getting overlooked due to that fact alone,you cant expect a man of 5'-5'5'' to be able to compete and hold their own in this day and age against men of 5'9''+holding 260lbs+ on their frames,but it doesnt mean they dont have a place in the sport nor should they be treated as the minority because of something like that either.
> 
> ...


Lee Labrada "Mass with Class"

Dexter is 5ft 6" and the current Mr O. Lee Priest is 5ft 4 and competes heavy. None are overlooked, both are holding their own against the "mass monsters" which proves height has nothing to do with it.

Just because you cant beat someone doesnt mean you should not compete against them or you will ever reach your true potential.

"keyboard warrior" lol. this is a forum for debate, not a back patting circle. So would i get beaten up if i was in a room full of these guys, is that what you are saying? a truly peurile response. please grow up.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

e8_pack said:


> i hope Zack gets his pro card. im fed up of little guys winning on condition. I havent seen any brit BB's do any damage in the states the last few years, i doubt sean TV wouldnt amount to much over there either..


The unfortunate thing is we haven't had any bigger guys turn up in shape at the British (who have won therir class and overall) in recent years and all the time that happens us shorties will be romping home with the prize.

I'd love to see an Open competitor and a 202 weight competitor get a pro card each year and its something the UKBFF are looking into.

If a big conditioned, proportioned guy turns up then its lights out for any smaller competitor as, I agree, it is body* BUILDING* after all, but until that happens its gonna be the same old ending.

J


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

supercell said:


> The unfortunate thing is we haven't had any bigger guys turn up in shape at the British


A few will be thinking 'ouch' at that broad generalisation

:cool2:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

e8_pack said:


> Lee Labrada "Mass with Class"
> 
> Dexter is 5ft 6" and the current Mr O. Lee Priest is 5ft 4 and competes heavy. None are overlooked, both are holding their own against the "mass monsters" which proves height has nothing to do with it.
> 
> ...


yet again you skip over my post picking and choosing the points you want to address,thats fair enough,your debating skills are limited,cant hold that against you.

What i was implying by i would love to see you tell a room full of those guys they are small and 'the minority' is that its all too easy to sit there and type the words into a keyboard,i'd be willing to bet you wouldnt be so blunt or as blatant about your opinion when faced with what you are slating,so why be that way on an internet forum?there is no implication of violence,is there a reason you jump to that conclusion?do you have a chip on your shoulder?maybe a deeper problem?

Either way,if you want to debate any further go back and actaully READ my posts and address the points concerned instead of the points you feel you can answer.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I think Zack is small and the guys competing in 202's, I could do better! mg: 

On a serious note, the guy looks huge (I'm no expert, just my opinion), would love to see his conditioning in 4 weeks time or so.


----------



## steve=L= (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking awesome. Met him at the nec expo, fooking huge. Big up to Steve fairchild tho, legend


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I take very little interest in domestic scene now, but I have seen Zack Khan before and think he has the greatest genetic potential (size, shape, balance, asthetics) for a Brit for many many years. I also agree that if he can master his condition and continue to progress on this aspect then he is the only Brit over 202 who could potentially do any real damage in the Pro circuit and even eventually the Olympia.

Its BBing and condition obviously plays a major role but it is frustrating seeing Zack who has amazing potential being beat by some (to be honest) ugly physiques (compared to his) on condition alone. And before anyone slates me look at his lines, proportion etc.. and as said I do know how coming in in condition is imperative.


----------



## luke dutton (Feb 25, 2008)

massive,a freaK but i still think he should lose 7lb and get rck-hard,then he will get his pro-card!


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Titchy Dan said:


> I am very interested in seeing Zack up close. For me Daz is looking fantastic so he has alot to live up to. I`m really looking forwad to the nationals now. I can certainly see Zach placing, but 1, 2 or 3?


Agreed, people seem to be forgetting that Daz has been in better condition in his off season than Zack was at the Welsh. Zack's conditioning is the area he is unproven and has been his undoing so far, I doubt very much its anything technical thats been the problem. He was under Dorians guidance a couple of years ago, looked great 6 weeks out and still never dialed it in. Having seen Zack, Daz, Stu and Alvin fairly recently, I would doubt any of them will beat Daz's size and condition this year. A "Best Ever" Zack Khan will be a sight to see IF he can pull it off, but a best ever Daz Ball is a dot on the cards, I heard he's got James L, in his corner for input so expect him in TIGHT!!!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Dav1 said:


> I take very little interest in domestic scene now, but I have seen Zack Khan before and think he has the greatest genetic potential (size, shape, balance, asthetics) for a Brit for many many years. I also agree that if he can master his condition and continue to progress on this aspect then he is the only Brit over 202 who could potentially do any real damage in the Pro circuit and even eventually the Olympia.
> 
> Its BBing and condition obviously plays a major role but it is frustrating seeing Zack who has amazing potential being beat by some (to be honest) ugly physiques (compared to his) on condition alone. And before anyone slates me look at his lines, proportion etc.. and as said I do know how coming in in condition is imperative.


Amen!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

colloseum said:


> Agreed, people seem to be forgetting that Daz has been in better condition in his off season than Zack was at the Welsh. Zack's conditioning is the area he is unproven and has been his undoing so far, I doubt very much its anything technical thats been the problem. He was under Dorians guidance a couple of years ago, looked great 6 weeks out and still never dialed it in. Having seen Zack, Daz, Stu and Alvin fairly recently, I would doubt any of them will beat Daz's size and condition this year. A "Best Ever" Zack Khan will be a sight to see IF he can pull it off, but a best ever Daz Ball is a dot on the cards, I heard he's got James L, in his corner for input so expect him in TIGHT!!!!!


this is correct but as it is not only about size it is not only about condition both Daz and Zack have pro's and Con's Daz has condition but lacks shape and lines compared to Zack and Zack has size and shape but lacks the condition Daz has......it will be good to see them both onstage again but i think those not counting Alvin and Stuart in this little battle will be suprised as it certainly is not a 2 horse race.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol im still to see Zack with out what looks like a dbl chin? legs are not as big as i thought?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol im still to see Zack with out what looks like a dbl chin? legs are not as big as i thought?


I think his arms count as legs?


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Call me crazy but...

Maybe here in the UK, we could give out 2 pro cards a year? One for the 202, and then one for the heavier guys?

It just seems fairer, as then the mass monsters can battle it out over who nails their conditioning, and the smaller guys can have their day as well, by being judged for their respective talents.

That way, we get another challenger for the 202, and a monster to (hopefully) reach the olympia!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> Call me crazy but...
> 
> Maybe here in the UK, we could give out 2 pro cards a year? One for the 202, and then one for the heavier guys?
> 
> ...


lol if we give out 2 cards a year after 3 years we would run out of bbers worthy of a card? lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol if we give out 2 cards a year after 3 years we would run out of bbers worthy of a card? lol


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a sneaky feeling about alvin!! dont rule him out!!!


----------



## SudipS (Oct 2, 2009)

you can't rule any of the heavyweights out, each year someone always suprises the masses. In 2007 everyone was talking about Zack Khan and this monster Daz Ball came out of nowhere and took the title, last year everyone was expecting Daz Ball to do the same, however once they stepped on stage and saw the absolute size of Zack everyone thought Zack had it but Alvin Small took home the title. Each year there is always rumors, expectations and predictions. End of the day they don't mean nothing until show day. this years show is going to be something else tho.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

^^^^^^ too true^^^^^ CANT WAIT


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

stow said:


> A few will be thinking 'ouch' at that broad generalisation
> 
> :cool2:


Ahh, but you failed to include my sentence in brackets after that statement Stow. No broad generalisation mate, just bold truth. :whistling:

J


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Grammatically it reads that they haven't turned up in shape. And if you only wanted to say no heavy-weights have won their class and overall, then you didn't need to suggest they didn't turn up in shape.

But I'm liking the discussion though, good to stir it up a bit and get things going.

S


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

This threads gotten a bit controversial!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stow said:


> Grammatically it reads that they haven't turned up in shape. And if you only wanted to say no heavy-weights have won their class and overall, then you didn't need to suggest they didn't turn up in shape.
> 
> But I'm liking the discussion though, good to stir it up a bit and get things going.
> 
> S


 fair shout.....

for me guys being in shape depends on alot of factors their experiance being the main one....for example Mezza acheives the best condition i have seen of late does that mean everyone else is out of shape if they don't reach the same level??


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> fair shout.....
> 
> for me guys being in shape depends on alot of factors their experiance being the main one....for example Mezza acheives the best condition i have seen of late does that mean everyone else is out of shape if they don't reach the same level??


No. But having soft glutes/back would mean being out of shape.. And this has happened to a few top guys at the finals.. I am far from knowledgable and know it's all trial and error. I really hope everyone hits peak this year as it will be an amazing show.. They all have a great deal of mass but for me Zak has the best overall heavyweight physique! My money is on Tavernier for the overall though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes luke but what i am talking about is condition in general not just at the finals thats like saying when you competed if you did not have shredded glutes and hams then you was out of shape when in fact you was in shape......i think to many are judging everone by one standard.....


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I see your point mate and I know it's the overall package in bodybuilding BUT with such a huge standard of Physiques at the finals no-one can afford to have any soft areas etc.. They mostly all achieve fantastic levels of conditioning etc BUT they need the edge.. That's what defines the champs now. Look at James L.. He changed from utter mass with good conditioning to losing a little size and coming in absolutely peeled.

On another note, I've heard Zack is looking rediculous right now and in the best condition of his life.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

supercell said:


> The unfortunate thing is we haven't had any bigger guys turn up in shape at the British (who have won therir class and overall) in recent years and all the time that happens us shorties will be romping home with the prize.
> 
> I'd love to see an Open competitor and a 202 weight competitor get a pro card each year and its something the UKBFF are looking into.
> 
> ...


I agree with what your saying about 2 pro cards a year re a 202 class and an open. But your comment about this being body *BUILDING *doesnt mean that a short gut hasn't built his body to the max relevent to the muscle his body can hold. There's a few who can attest to that..yourself included mate...It still body *BUILDING*.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> fair shout.....
> 
> for me guys being in shape depends on alot of factors their experiance being the main one....for example Mezza acheives the best condition i have seen of late does that mean everyone else is out of shape if they don't reach the same level??


Im liking that point Paul,,,Just because someone turns up in exceptional condition, does not mean someone who is not in that condition is not actually in condition... The condition theyre in amongst other factors can still win the show against the person in exceptional condition...After all as has been said its body building and a number of factors are taken into consideration as we all no.

Thers some sprinters/gymnasts/boxers who attain exceptional condition but wouldnt win a bodybuilding contest...


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm not going back on my original comment on what James said, I do think it was a bit generic and unfair to some of the big lads, but I don't think it was meant too harshly.

On the other point, I don't think it will be too many years before we see the UKBFF giving two pro-cards out, one for 202 and one for open. IMO :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> I see your point mate and I know it's the overall package in bodybuilding BUT with such a huge standard of Physiques at the finals no-one can afford to have any soft areas etc.. They mostly all achieve fantastic levels of conditioning etc BUT they need the edge.. That's what defines the champs now. Look at James L.. He changed from utter mass with good conditioning to losing a little size and coming in absolutely peeled.
> 
> On another note, I've heard Zack is looking rediculous right now and in the best condition of his life.


Yes James did do this but James is at a very high level what i am saying is that not everyone who competes is capable of this



BRABUS said:


> I'm liking that point Paul,,,Just because someone turns up in exceptional condition, does not mean someone who is not in that condition is not actually in condition... The condition theyre in amongst other factors can still win the show against the person in exceptional condition...After all as has been said its body building and a number of factors are taken into consideration as we all no.
> 
> Thers some sprinters/gymnasts/boxers who attain exceptional condition but wouldnt win a bodybuilding contest...


yes mate i do agree that condition has to play a part but it is not the be all and end all if this was the case Daz Ball who is in my opinion the most conditioned amateur we have would of been a Pro 2yrs ago......it is about the whole package or should be


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stow said:


> On the other point, I don't think it will be too many years before we see the UKBFF giving two pro-cards out, one for 202 and one for open. IMO :whistling:


i agree mate


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Yes James did do this but James is at a very high level what i am saying is that not everyone who competes is capable of this
> 
> yes mate i do agree that condition has to play a part but it is not the be all and end all if this was the case Daz Ball who is in my opinion the most conditioned amateur we have would of been a Pro 2yrs ago......it is about the whole package or should be


Thats what i was saying to Paul, don't know if you misinterpretted my post or i have the one above...:cool:


----------

